# 2 yr old fox terrier missing in Swindon... please help



## Samy (Mar 14, 2012)

Posting on behalf of a work friend:

My good friends of Swindon & Dorcan, this is Pepe, he is a 2 yr old fox terrier, he is ubber friendly, he has gone missing in that area, the previous owner is out looking for him as he jumped out of his car. He was going to be ours this weekend, if you see him or have friends who walk dogs can I ask you share this and any sightings let me know ASAP. Thank you.


----------



## Samy (Mar 14, 2012)

Now found


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

So glad he's been found 

Only just noticed this thread


----------



## Samy (Mar 14, 2012)

hmm OK. It seems he may not have been found - lots of confusion going on, the chip is still registered to the previous owner and so the new owner cannot be contacted yet somehow they did get a call... its all very odd!!!

So can you guys keep your eyes peeled just incase it isnt him that is in the "pound" his new owners are heartbroken and trying to put off telling their little girl for as long as possible as it will break her heart :frown:


----------



## Samy (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes - all very weird. Something has happened somewhere and no one is prepared to say what.. to my knowledge this dog is still out there somewhere :scared:

Poor little thing!


----------

